# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Thay thế lò xo cho máy CNC

## Bluebird

Tình hình là con máy cnc của em trục Z nó cao quá, dùng lò xo cắt dài thì nó tụt, cắt ngắn thì nó ko xuống hết đc. Muốn thay bằng cái xy lanh kiểu này. Nhưng e không hiểu nguyên lý của nó lắm.
Có bác nào chỉ em chỗ mua với ạ! Dùng xy lanh khí nén thường thì có đc ko ạ?

----------


## Bluebird

Em mượn tạm cái ảnh để hỏi thôi ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

tham khảo hình này

----------

Bluebird

----------

